# Black spots on Honey Dwarf Gourami



## ttiger72 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello,

I have a honey dwarf gourami that developed black spots on his anal fin and his face/throat area after I added new stock to the tank about 2 weeks ago. Added dwarf Sunset Gouramis, Green Cories and some young honey dwarfs. At the same time I added the new fish I also started running a second filter, an Aquaclear 50 in parallel to my Elite 30. I plan on running them parallel for a month to establish the bacteria colony in the new filter media.

This is a 30 gallon tank, all the levels are good (0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, and 10-20 nitrates) moderately to heavily planted tank. The Honey dwarf feeds normally, but really doesn't swim around much and have noticed in the last two days that it keeps it's fins relatively clamped down.

I have seen info that this may be a male showing breeding colors, but would that happen without a mature female honey? Could a female sunset cause this to happen? 

Anyone have any thoughts on the issue here? This is the best pic I could get as he likes to hide in the lace.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I have two male honey gourami (they're awesome fish!). They also developed this coloring, so I wouldn't worry about it, it just means they're maturing.


----------



## ttiger72 (Jan 15, 2007)

okiemavis said:


> I have two male honey gourami (they're awesome fish!). They also developed this coloring, so I wouldn't worry about it, it just means they're maturing.


Thanks, I will not worry about it then.


----------

